# Any Circular Saw Recommendations, or Favorites?



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I want to replace my ancient 7-1/4", corded, circular saw. After making two trip to the Home Depot and one to Lowe's, I have handled a bunch of them, but of course no actually usage is possible. I also read many on-line reviews. If any one here has some thoughts I would like to read them. The 2cool opinion machine is always a good one to check into!

I know there are many brands and options, but as of now, I am planning to pick one of these:
Ridgid R3205 at $99
DeWalt DW575 at $119
Milwaukee 6390-21 at $129

I am not opposed to saving money, and in fact I like it - but for my purpose on this matter, I consider all these about the same price.

The lifetime warranty for the Ridgid is appealing, but may not actually be easy to use, so I give it some weighting, but maybe not that much. The grips feel good, and the adjustment levers are nice to handle.

The Milwaukee has a unique feature which is the ability to adjust the handle-angle without affecting the depth of cut adjustment. Could be nice, not something I ever thought about before. Otherwise the saw feels hefty and balanced and I like that a lot. While the most expensive of this group, it is the only one that comes with a plastic carry case - something i don't use much, but it is an added item supplied for the price.

At least so far I have always found all my bright yellow power tools to be great purchases, and this Dewalt seems a good-feeling saw, with good adjustment levers. It is the lightest, by about 20 onces, or so.

I will be switching out blades pretty quickly on any of them, so the blade quality supplied with the saw is not a major factor.

Many thanks,
_Jim_


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

DeWalt


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the one that feels the best in your hand. I like Milwaukee and Skil. My Skil is always the first though.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Porter Cable


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

By far the best circular saw on the market is Makita Model # 5007F.

Was a carpenter for 18 years and had a saw in my hand almost every day.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Makita Mg


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I received a circular saw (skil brand) as a gift about 15 years ago. Made in USA, still going strong. 

I would check to see if any of the brands are made in the USA, and then check to see which ones ARE NOT made in china. If they are all made in China then you have a level playing field. I have always heard that Makita makes a good one and I have never bought a Milwaukee tool that I didn't like. 

Might even look at non-box store tool stores for USA made stuff.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got the 20v Dewalt and I use it all the time now instead of my corded. Main reason I like it ALOT better is its a left side blade. Makes it much easier to follow the cut line.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll check but I think these are all made in China. 

I haven't thought of Porter Cable in years. I do have a couple of their tools, including a huge plunge router that I love to use. I'll check into their saws. 

I'll also take time to look at the other ones mentioned. I do agree they need to feel right in the hand.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

All are decent saws in that price range, but I'd pick the Milwaukee hands down. I've owned one for better than 15 years. Extremely smooth motor, quieter than most, and very stable.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Ruthless53 said:


> I just got the 20v Dewalt and I use it all the time now instead of my corded. Main reason I like it ALOT better is its a left side blade. Makes it much easier to follow the cut line.


I like this, thanks for the tip - will take a closer look, maybe as a second saw for my uses. I do have 20v DeWalt tools already in the shop.



Wordsaw said:


> All are decent saws in that price range, but I'd pick the Milwaukee hands down. I've owned one for better than 15 years. Extremely smooth motor, quieter than most, and very stable.


I agree the Milwaukee saw felt good in hand, and many online reviews say something similar about it.

Looks like the comparable Makita saws which i will re-inspect would be the 
5007F at $119, or the 5007MG at $149, which is now the top price in my list.

Both Makitas are set up with LED's to light the blade edge, which could be nice, but isn't critical. They both claim to have great dust blowing features also.

One interesting thing so far is that no one has chimed in to vote for the Ridgid. 
.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I am a Milwaukee fan when it comes circular saws. I bought an 8 1/4" in 1978 when we started building our house. It's been through the mill several times over and the only problem I've had is I had to replace the power cord after about 25 years. Still going strong.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a hitachi I really like


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I was cut man for 15 years or so.imo porter cable worm drive is best but all around but heavy. Makita circular saw buy far was the go to.Makita could take a beating and still keep working.owned 2 or three dewalts nice and light but didn't hold up.the ridgid that I have is alright and cheap.the lever lock on plate has to be checked all the time.all around best and probably cheapest blades are the Diablo brand.happy cutting.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> I was cut man for 15 years or so.imo porter cable worm drive is best but all around but heavy. Makita circular saw buy far was the go to.Makita could take a beating and still keep working.owned 2 or three dewalts nice and light but didn't hold up.the ridgid that I have is alright and cheap.the lever lock on plate has to be checked all the time.all around best and probably cheapest blades are the Diablo brand.happy cutting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Framed houses since 1969 and used many different saws..Loved the worm drives for heavy cutting, but they are heavy..The Makita 120 dollar saw has been my goto for the last 20 yrs I'd guess...


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

makita mg. all my contractors own it and i got a chance to play with it. real nice. Waiting for my cheap ryobi to break down so i can get one.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to agree with Captain Justin. I have not earned my living working as a carpenter for over 30 years, but the Makita that I used then is still going strong. It is lightweight, smooth, easy to set up and adjust and has great sight lines that facilitate straight rips and square cross cuts.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> I just got the 20v Dewalt and I use it all the time now instead of my corded. Main reason I like it ALOT better is its a left side blade. Makes it much easier to follow the cut line.


How long (in ft) can it cut 3/4" plywood on a full charge?

Is it Li-ion battery?


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Today, I stopped in to look at a Makita 5007MG, and the 5007F also. I am definitely swayed to the 5007MG! As of now I plan to get that one in a week or two. 

I'd not be at his decision if I hadn't asked for input here. This place is too good a reference source to ever pass up, seriously.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

mas360 said:


> How long (in ft) can it cut 3/4" plywood on a full charge?
> 
> Is it Li-ion battery?


I've got the of the 5.0ah batteries. I've never ran out of a single battery yet so I really can't tell you. Those batteries are legit!!! Expensive but worth it IMO. You can tell a huge difference in power with the sawzall and especially the oscilating tool vs the 3.0ah.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Wordsaw said:


> All are decent saws in that price range, but I'd pick the Milwaukee hands down. I've owned one for better than 15 years. Extremely smooth motor, quieter than most, and very stable.


I too worked 25 yrs framing houses, built a lot of nice houses with Milwaukee tools. All my power tools are now!, Bet you won't have to wait too long for that riobi ? to give up!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

milwaukee or makita

the good ones with high amp ratings


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

sad thing is this ryobi is going on 10 years and has helped me remodel all of my family's. That sucker just wont die. My contractors have even used it a couple of times while framing up my house. I leave it on site but no one cares to take it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a Makita 5007MG, excellent saw.

I do have a Skilsaw 5250 that I have used for a few decades and just can't kill it,....

Bought the Makita to replace it,...


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Makita is my favorite. I have 4 in my tool trailer. Worm drives are good for form work . Cutting stakes etc . But to heavy for framing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know what part of town you are in, but I was surprised to find out that Circle Saw Shop in northwest Houston has prices like the big box stores on many power tools. I ended up buying a router from them, even though I bought the Milwaukee saw you mentioned at Home Depot.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't know what part of town you are in, but I was surprised to find out that Circle Saw Shop in northwest Houston has prices like the big box stores on many power tools. I ended up buying a router from them, even though I bought the Milwaukee saw you mentioned at Home Depot.


went to circle saw yesterday to pick up a new makita belt sander
No one else had the 11 amp one. When I went in he told me the price, which was about $70 more than their website had it. He ended up selling it to me at the website price even though you are suppose to order from the website for those prices. Ended up spending a few more hundred bucks on some other things I "needed".
You can spend some $$$ in there


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Circle Saw is a ways off, but I do drive there - great shop. 

I wanted to use a credit at H Depot, and late yesterday I did that: Makita 5007MG, which I have not yet had out of the box. Again thanks for all the conversation here.


----------

